# Reptile shops in Aberdeen



## TPO (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all.
Just wondering if anyone knows of any reptile shops in Aberdeen? Also any feedback based on previous dealings with any of the shops would be nice. Don't want to go to a shop that doesn't know what they're doing.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

There's two reptile shops, water world in kittybruister and Aberdeen reptiles near matland.

I get my frozen food from water world and have never had a problem with them, not been to the other one in about 2 years so can't comment on it.

Pets at home now deal with reptiles but don't think they know much about them.


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

My OH and I don't use any of the reptile shops in Aberdeen. They are way overpriced and don't know very much about reptiles. We buy all our equipment and frozen food online and buy our animals from private breeders. Even with postage and packing/courier charges it still works out much cheaper than any of the shops in Aberdeen.


----------

